

Direct correlation: imap use and tearing my eyes out - bkj123

What has been your experience with using imap (e.g. gmail and outlook)?  I gave it a shot and was trying to be smart about it (e.g. not downloading spam folder).  However, I found that performance was very slow.  I'm thinking of going back to pop or just using the gmail client.<p>Looking to understand other's experiences and maybe learn how to improve performance or other approaches to utilizing IMAP.   have a good one.
======
jws
I find of the 6 IMAP mail servers I use from my Mac, gmail is the least
reliable. It will hang or be unable to connect every couple of days. I suspect
this is related to me leaving my mail program running on multiple machines. It
seems to be better if I close the mail program on machines I'm not using,
though this still leaves one machine and my phone dueling with each other for
access.

------
yan
While I haven't done anything fancy, using IMAP with Thunderbird and Mutt has
so far been a pleasant experience. I find it to be faster than POP. It also
doesn't need to poll like POP.

Empty your spam folder once a week or so? Or try using Thunderbird?

------
bkj123
good points. Maybe I need to try another client like Tbird. The multiple
machines is a no-no believe - I one time rec'd a gmail message along the line
of "too many connections".

